# sound system for a usa rotary snowplow



## casey wilmunder (Jan 2, 2008)

im trying to find a sound system for the usa rotary im switching the rotary from track power to battery/airwire and looking for sound sys that can be used with battery
power if anyone has any advice please responed

sincerly
casey wilmunder


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Casey,
Good luck with your rotary.  Last night on Chat your were given multiple approaches that will do the job for you [at various cost levels] from several chatters.  I look forward to seeing your choice and the installation.
JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Casy let us know how it comes out.  Later RJD


----------

